# Is Poulan Pro Single Stage a good machine



## Center Mass (Mar 11, 2015)

Anyone know if the Poulan Pro Single Stage model is a decent machine ?


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

:moved: Please don't hijack someone elses thread.


Might be helpful if you included a model number of the machine you're in question of.


----------

